# video usando camara nikon

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente.

Quiero saber si alguien sabe como hacer o me puede dar un indicio de donde buscar, de como hacer para usar la camara de fotos como camara usb y poder grabar videos de esta manera.

Busqué en google y no debo estar buscando bien, pero no he encontrado mucho.

Gracias.

----------

## tuxtor

Lo más comun para hacer eso es utilizar gphoto

La wiki tiene algo de documentacion al respecto https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GPhoto

----------

## Juan Facundo

gracias, ya la estoy viendo.

----------

## Juan Facundo

estuve mirando, y la verdad me gusta, pero lo que necesito es filmar, no se si se pueda. Hasta ahora he sacado fotos en varios modos.

Lo que quiero es ver si puedo acceder a la camara, como si fuese una camara web, para luego levantar con mencoder, ffmpeg o algun otro lo que se pueda capturar de la camara.

cuando quiero hacer un #gphoto2 --capture-movie, me da un error:

```
Capturing preview frames as movie to 'movie.mjpg'. Press Ctrl-C to abort.      

ERROR: Movie capture error... Exiting.
```

----------

## pcmaster

¿Qué modelo de cámara es? ¿Has mirado en el manual de la misma (o en la web del fabricante) si soporta dicha funcionalidad? No todas las cámaras pueden funcionar como webcam.

----------

## Juan Facundo

La verdad que no he cotejado esos datos que me decis... Lo haré. Gracias.

----------

